# here we go



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

forecast for lewiston maine,calling for 8 to 16 inches then turning over to rain,sleet freezing rain.With to temps here from 50 to 70 the last week its going to suck plowing.::crying: Iam glad 99% of my drives are paved. Well good luck to all and dont rear up to much lawn


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't know why but I am always amazed with these weather people. Yesterday they said rain in the 50's for the next 5 days. Today they predict several inches of snow tomorrow. The plow is off, all the wires are tucked behind the grill. If I put the plow back on it will not snow for sure. If I don't put it on it will snow.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea that is what i was going to do but march you never know whats going to happen. Im glad i stilll have the plow out and ready should start the truck to see if ti still runs lol. cant wait to start pushing that white stuff around.  payup


----------



## Ruanolik (Nov 22, 2005)

Local forcast payup 

Friday: Some sun early then increasing and thickening clouds and colder. Some snow is possible late toward evening. Lows 28 to 34. 

Friday Night: Snow becoming heavy at times. Lows 22 to 27. 

Saturday: Snow, may be heavy at times through midday...tapering to snow showers later in the day. Snow may mix with sleet or rain along the coast. Becoming windy. Total storm accumulation of 6 to 12 inches, except 4 to 8 inches midcoast and along the shoreline. A foot or more is possible in the mountains. Highs 27 to 33


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

jdanforth;384069 said:


> forecast for lewiston maine,calling for 8 to 16 inches then turning over to rain,sleet freezing rain.With to temps here from 50 to 70 the last week its going to suck plowing.::crying: Iam glad 99% of my drives are paved. Well good luck to all and dont rear up to much lawn


We've all begged for snow all winter, and now that we're ready for spring, it's going to finally snow. :angry:

Unfortunately for me, most of my driveways are dirt!!! The only good thing is mine is paved.  This could be a HUGE mess!!!! Can you imagine trying to plow a foot of heavy wet snow on top of 6 inches of mud!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm hoping for rain at this point. I'm on the coast, so I've got the best chance of rain.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wed 81
thurs 77
fri SNOW


itll prob rain n e way cuz there always wrong


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

I am ready but I just got back into the game and don't have many customers...how should I get the word out I can plow?

I already hit up craigslist...any other places???

Mike


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

Two inches would be nice. Trigger would be met on commercials but not residential. Watch out for curbs too. They pop awful nice in March:realmad:

Here in CT they're calling for 3-6 but if storm track changes could be 5-10. I predict the whoops it went south weather pattern


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

calling for 6"-9" here, all 70 accounts that we plow are with in 1/2 mile from the ocean if not closer.....and the ocean temp is 40F...soooo if it does snow itll surly turn to rain and itll be loads of fun, but im still ready to do buisness!!!bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!payup :yow!: payup :yow!:


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

*Oh, yeah.*

It's gonna suck plowing.

I have all dirt drives, one is a mile long.

Melted snow, frost free muddy drives?

At this point, It's not plowing, out here, we call it landscaping.

But hell, it's more snow. And I could charge em double for the grading 



jdanforth;384069 said:


> forecast for lewiston maine,calling for 8 to 16 inches then turning over to rain,sleet freezing rain.With to temps here from 50 to 70 the last week its going to suck plowing.::crying: Iam glad 99% of my drives are paved. Well good luck to all and dont rear up to much lawn


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Last storm of the season -- bring it on!!

Good luck, everyone

~Kevin


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

O yea last storm. Dont hold your breath, we might have one more after this one. O yea and good luck everyone.:salute:


----------

